# [Wet Thumb Forum]-HOT magnum 250?



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I found a HOT magnum 250 at petsmart for $49CAD. It looks like it is in an old style box! The new ones they have are $120CAD!

I think I will pick it up, as it seems like a deal!

Is there much of a difference new and old?
Is anyone using the "old" one? Any comments?
Sorry I don't have the model number!

Thanks

[This message was edited by ekim on Wed February 05 2003 at 07:02 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I found a HOT magnum 250 at petsmart for $49CAD. It looks like it is in an old style box! The new ones they have are $120CAD!

I think I will pick it up, as it seems like a deal!

Is there much of a difference new and old?
Is anyone using the "old" one? Any comments?
Sorry I don't have the model number!

Thanks

[This message was edited by ekim on Wed February 05 2003 at 07:02 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I read some good reviews on the old board about this filter so 
I think i'm gona pick it up, as it is so cheap!

I'll take some pics of it and the box so you know what I mean by old.

I'm just looking for something to pollish the water and add a little more circulation!
The tank (250L) has a fluval 304 canister but there is pretty much no circulation on 1 side of the tank because of the way I have the return setup! I don't see any problem with the low to no circulation but I guess it would be nice to have some!

Thanks


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Is this the one your guys are using?
I'm comfused about new box!
this was $49.00CAD
the new box has some orange on it and it's also without the biowheel, for $119.00CAD.


----------



## Ron Kundla (Feb 2, 2003)

Is the "new" HOT the one with the power switch on the canister?

If that is the case, I have two of the old ones that I bought back in 1998.

No matter who badmouths Marineland, I do love these filters. I have one on my tank right now trying to filter out some of the free-floating debris that my pleco likes to leave around the tank after gorging on zucchini.









The one feature on the new filter I like is the modified diverter on the output. I know you can buy these parts separately and I plan to buy one the next time I am at the LFS. I guess I would appreciate the power switch also, but I have learned to live without it.

Ron


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow! That is the old one. The newer ones are pretty much the same, except they have a on/off button on the side and is marketed just as "HOT Magnum." It's the same thing as the 250 Magnum, only it hangs on the side. Nevertheless, I've been happy with Marineland filters. They may not be the most flexible of all filters, but they perform flawlessly for mechanical and biological filtration. Fill the chamber up with your bio-media, wrap it in filter floss, and you are good to go!

Sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I didn't think I could go wrong with that prise!
No it doesn't have the on/off switch but it does have a ajustable directional output!

I really just want this to pollish and add some circulation!

Anyone have any tips on getting the traped air out? It has been running for about 5 hrs and still has enough air inside to make it pretty loud! I'm hopeing it will disolve over night!

Thanks


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

When filling it, you should to fill it all the way to the very top. When you put the lid back on, water will run out, so have a towel handy.

Sometimes, it just takes a while to get all the air out. Mine was going crazy for a couple of days, then I was listening one day and realized it was silent. Sometimes I have no problems at all.

I would say that's the only downside to this filter. I run CO2 through one, and it's really quiet. It's kind of weird like that; just keep monkeying with it! Once it gets silent, it will stay that way.


----------



## Ron Kundla (Feb 2, 2003)

One, make sure that all the internal parts like the stem and the blue top part, all all seated properly inside the canister. Also make sure all the gaskets are in the right places.

You don't have to fill the canister to the brim to keep air out since it will get rid of it on its own.

Make sure the top is sealed properly, it doesn't rock back and forth, and that the wire is holding the top on well. While the filter is running, pull it away from the glass and rock it to help burp the filter.

Also check the o-rings on the intake and output to make sure they are sealing okay.


----------



## Ron Kundla (Feb 2, 2003)

The old HOTs have a single piece of plastic that clips to the output to direct the flow, but the new HOTs have a square output with two vanes inside that allow you to direct the flow in two different directions, which I believe make the output less intense in one particular direction.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> No it doesn't have the on/off switch but it does have a ajustable directional output!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the input,
I'm gona take it apart and verify everything is together corectly, I 95% sure it is but i'll double check! 
The thing i'm wondering about the most is the larger O ring that sits inside the cover,
it seemed to be in good condition but is there anything I can't put on it like lubricant to make sure no air is getting in?

This morning there was small mists of bubbles coming out of it, so I think there might be a small leak somewere. However I would expect this after the lights have been on for a few hours! I have a tank of bubbles


----------



## Ron Kundla (Feb 2, 2003)

I think my filter came with a small tube of vasoline







or some kind of silicone oil.

As long as there aren't any rips or chunks missing from the orange ring, you should be good to go. Did you wet it first before putting it on top of the canister? I swish the top in water to make sure the channel is damp.

Check those black gaskets too. If you don't have them put together correctly it will cause air leaks or even most of the water being evaculated from the filter. Also make sure the plastic tube along the black stem is clear to allow air to get away from the impeller area. If you have the manual, I am sure you have seen all the troubleshooting. If you don't have it, let me know and I will see about making a copy available on-line.


----------

